# New irritans..



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

Picked this one up at SA


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice pick up!!







but the chimple gets in the way!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats man, I picked one up myself out of this batch. Notice the violet stripe on his dorsum. Cool huh ???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

nice!...look very healthy beside the chimple


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Not bad looking, work on healing up that chimple though.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice looking irritans. Hopefully you guys leave one left so I can get one.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Good pick up.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

yeh im pretty happy about gettin this guy, im sure the cimple will go away soon.



Dr. Giggles said:


> Congrats man, I picked one up myself out of this batch. Notice the violet stripe on his dorsum. Cool huh ???


no idea where that is?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice looking fish man glad your happy with it :nod:


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

hemptation88 said:


> Congrats man, I picked one up myself out of this batch. Notice the violet stripe on his dorsum. Cool huh ???


no idea where that is?
[/quote]

Look on his back.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

nice irritans man.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

killer irritan, good lucks :nod:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great looking irritan....................


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

irritans always lok good! hope that chimple goes away though


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

nice irritans man sickkkkkkkk


----------

